
Ask HN: How to find real problems - tmaly
How do you go about finding a real problem to solve when your trying to build something?
======
orky56
Although scratching your own itch is sound advice, it's difficult to assess
whether's the market size is just you. I recommend being lazier on the finding
the problem part since most problems already exist and the variety of
solutions just address them. The real innovation and value proposition when
building something is whether your solution has the ability to overcome the
friction and displace a meaningful segment of the market. This can be a
innovation in distribution, performance, scale, cost, etc.

All problems are real. The question is whether they are real to others and how
real you can make the solution for someone other than yourself to use it.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Assuming you're trying to build software, then find online forums that deal
with the domain of software you want to build and lurk for a few days.

If there's one thing people love to do online, it's complaining. You'll find
problems galore.

------
andreasgonewild
I spent the last 32 years coming up with interesting problems to solve. Even
though most of them never went anywhere, it's obvious to me that there is a
bigger perspective where everything I've learned fits in. Ironically; my best
advice I can give is to follow your passion; solve the problems you care
deeply about, the best way you can think of, and don't bother so much with
other peoples opinions. Unless you're in it for awesome profits, in which case
I'm probably the worst person to answer.

------
LarryMade2
Problems aren't always things that don't already exist.

Maybe theres some automated task that just isn't efficient, theres a
potentially solvable problem. Also besides efficiency, could also be
usability, convenience, interoperability, security, scalability, reliability,
etc.

Theres potential all around you just be aware of whats going on talk to people
in the fields you are interested in, etc. Even better try stuff out and see
for yourself.

------
mindhash
If you pick a problem that you have faced or are facing, it will be easy to
solve and relate to.

Problems are everywhere but jus finding problem is not enough. You need to be
able to relate. I am not saying you can't pick a problem that you never seen
first hand but that just adds up learning curve and eats away your time to jus
learn basics of the domain.

So better focus on what you have seen or are seeing.

------
GFischer
If you're looking for B2B ideas, one way is to talk to businessmen :) (it
helps to know the basics of their business).

Several times, I've tried offering a certain solution, and during the
conversation you learn they don't have the problem you think they had, but
they have some other problem you might want to solve.

------
goodpersonon
This has really put me in real problem:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14711385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14711385)
Am I equal as compared to my friend?

------
1ba9115454
Well you don't know it's a real problem umntil you try it.

You may need to try many things to find something that people actually want.
There are ways to try and mitigate this risk i.e. perhaps it solves a problem
you already have.

------
meric
Do lots of other activities with other people and learn about the world.

------
edimaudo
Listen intently to people.

~~~
tmaly
really understanding someone, where they are coming from, how they see
something. This is a challenge sometimes. Everyone has a different set of
inputs that got them to where they are presently.

------
miguelrochefort
If you're looking for problems, you're doing it wrong.

Problems are abundant. So are opportunities.

Is your life perfect? If not, then you found your problem.

------
achairapart
You don't. They'll find you.

------
mattbgates
Most of my problems are my own. For example, I wanted a place that I could
write notes and even have the freedom to use HTML and CSS on the Internet.
BUT.. I wanted to not have to enter in my email address or register for an
account, so I came up with a web app called MyPost (
[https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) ). MyPost helps me keep track of my
URLs, projects, ideas, etc., and I can easily share them with anyone, and have
those people edit that very same post with just the password.

I've never advertised it, monetized it for a month before I pulled the cord on
the ads because they just got annoying, but mostly just talked about it on
here or Twitter, and I let everyone else do the work of spreading it. 3,000
posts later and its being used in at least a dozen countries, including U.S.,
Russia, Brazil, Philippines, Germany, etc. This project was my first project
that taught me a lot about user-interface, databases, etc. Interesting enough:
I designed it the way I would like to use it and I've never received any
complaints.

I think most founders and developers get upset when their startup or idea
fails to gain much traction. One of the biggest reasons for this is the fact
that they, themselves, created a system to help people with a problem, without
ever having that same exact problem themselves. When it comes to an issue: be
selfish. Solve it for yourself first, then solve it for others.

Now I could be wrong, but lets say I'm having a problem and I create a web app
to help me deal with my issue. I'm using it everyday, modifying it, making
changes, expanding upon it to make it do other things. I'm immersed in it and
constantly making it better. When I talk about it, I'm passionate about it and
I'm happy when others get to use it. I'm currently working on some other web
apps that will be subscription-based, but they too are solving problems that I
have... and I'm sure I'm not the only one having problems.

I'm currently working on some reminder and communication apps.. my memory is
horrible... so I'm creating useful apps that help me, remind me, and push me
to get out of my lackadaisical and relaxed state of mind into a sense of
urgency.

I have found that I'm far less upset, even if something doesn't gain as much
traction as I would have liked, when I do it for myself and use it for myself
everyday. If other people want to use it, enjoy it, and even pay for it, than
that is great. If not, I'm sure they'll find some other thing that will solve
their problems. I do get a daily email from
[http://www.oppsdaily.com/](http://www.oppsdaily.com/) and that shows me
problems that other people face -- some are not big issues or the solution
already exists, while others -- I might brainstorm on how that might be worth
working on, though I think I've only ever come across one opportunity where I
looked into it further and decided to do something about it.

------
Helprace
I think instead of looking for problems, you should look for your passion..
And what you could stick with time and time again to perfect.

But as someone said, problems are everywhere. You can take a random software,
pick its weakest point and work from there to create a better version.

